# Potencias de 500W para Autos



## Maku (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola AMIGOS soy nuevo en este foro, lo vengo siguiendo desde hace un tiempo, y realmente me parece una comunidad seria...bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente: alguien tiene algun circuito de alguna etapa de potencia de 500 watts que trabaje con 12vcc para automoviles???
agradeceria infinitamente si alguien me puede facilitar esos circuitos, 400w para arriba mesirve igual.


----------



## Dano (Nov 6, 2006)

500 watts enun auto? Me parece demasiado, tu debes estar hablando de watts pmpo ya que 500 watts rms es lo que usa una discoteca promedio. Pero si asi quieres un amplificador de 500 watts rms pues haz el subio Luciperro y luego le fabricas una buena fuente de tension elevadora 12 CC a 220 AC


Un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 6, 2006)

hola disculpen que lo que boy a preguntar no esta muy en el tema en un auto es mucho 500w he visto etapas de potencias que disen 1200 rms me parece  que es una potente mentira por que cuantos amperes consumira? y aparte si una discoteca utiliza 500w el  auto se desarmaria por la vibracion y otra cosa los home theatre me parece que son una mentira la potencia que disen por ejenplo un s o ny que vi la semana pasada dise que tiene 510 w rms yo creo que es imposible ya que rebentaria los parlanrtes que tienen los parlantes son 2 de 8"de subwoofer y dos columnas con 2 de 6" y  de 4" y despues esos satelites que les ponen como twiter  ejejeje que mentira su una disco tiene esa potencia les combiene comprar un home teatre s o n y ya que si fuera verdad la potencia que da combendria uno de esos ya que sale mas o meno 2000 pesos y na etapa ra una disco sale mas de ese precio ( y sin bafles) pregunta: no hay un ente que regule las mantira que disen los equipos de audio (por sierto bienen garantisados por i s o 9002 creo que es una mentira total) si alguien sabe de algo de eso y quiere desir que es lo que piensa y sus experiencias que tienen con esos aparatos  un saludo

gaston


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Maku dijo:
			
		

> Hola AMIGOS soy nuevo en este foro, lo vengo siguiendo desde hace un tiempo, y realmente me parece una comunidad seria...bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente: alguien tiene algun circuito de alguna etapa de potencia de 500 watts que trabaje con 12vcc para automoviles???
> agradeceria infinitamente si alguien me puede facilitar esos circuitos, 400w para arriba mesirve igual.



Hola Maku. por pura casualidad ke bocina le kieres cargar al amplificador de 500W¿?? para tu carro?¿?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

primero consigue una fuente swching que entren los 12 V y salga +/- 70V  y luego haz cualquir amp de 500w RMS
Saludos


----------



## nicwill (Ene 16, 2007)

Soy Nicolás de Uruguay nesesitaria por vavor que alquien dijiera donde puedo condeguir el circuito de un convertidor de 12v cc a  80v. cc como generar despues una simetrica de +/-40v. cc. Esto es para un amplificador de 400+400 w. rms en auto. Nesecito algo sencillo lo necesito para trabajar Uergente.


----------



## Dano (Ene 16, 2007)

Buscar no es malo  .Bueno yo tambien soy de Uruguay. En el foro fuentes de alimentacion hay un post que hizo luciperrro que hay una fuente de alimentacion.Este convertidor no es exacto para lo que preciasa pero lo podrias modificar para tus necesidades

Saludos


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 23, 2008)

el amigo luciperrro colgo un amp de 500w esta en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-100w-3225/ lo que le falta es el diagrama de la fuente variable de 20vdc -80vdc que no encontre en ningun lugar de la web ojala alguien la publique aca


----------



## maxep (Dic 23, 2008)

esta todo publicado en el foro solo hay ue buscarlo. por otro lado siendo pra auto. armar los transformadores toroidales uff .creo que gastas poco menos armandolo que comprarlo echo hablando de grandes potencias.


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 23, 2008)

maxep hola no se si tendas el link del transformador toroidal o podrias explicar como se arma uno com las caracteriticas que se necesitan para el amp gracias


----------



## maxep (Dic 24, 2008)

la verdad desconosco ottalmente el funcionamiento de las smps.  en todo caso ,como te comente podrias armar el amplificador de 100w de luciperro. osn 100reales que en un auto baten bien duro.
de todas formas . se que esta en el foro. busca busca


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 24, 2008)

lo que pasa es que ya tengo uno en mi carro de 200w reales pero son en modo puente de un amplificador de 4 canalesy si golpea bien pero quiero uno de clase d especial para bajos y al que tengo poder ponerle los 4 altavoces para que suene mas duro ademas estoy pensando armar 2 amplificador de 500 ya que cuento con 2 bajos es por eso que me interesa ese amplificador y ojala alguien pongo el diagrama del transformador


----------



## FBustos (Dic 24, 2008)

de cuantos amperes es tu bateria?
y cual es el consumo actual q tienes en el auto? (todo funcionando)


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 24, 2008)

en verdad no se cuantos amperes consume pero la bateria es de 15 placas osea grande no como las normales de auto de 11 placas pro cuanto ando por la calle suena fuerte el bajo y antes cuando tenia una bateria de 11 placas y estaba apagado cuando queria prender el carro no lo hacia pero ahora con la nueva bateria puedo estar 1 hora escuchando musica a media potencia y el carro luego despues prender normal

       VOLTAJE (V)   12 
       CAPACIDAD NOMINAL (AH)   109 
       CA @ 0º C (AMP)   911 
       CCA @ -17.8ºC (AMP)  731


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 24, 2008)

hehehe se me hace super exagerado pedir mas de 500Wrms para el auto, yo estoy haciendo un amplificador de 200 + 200 clase D, y creme que se me hace mucho para mis subwoofer (2 X 12" pioneer 1200W)
amigo, creeme que con 200W mueves lo que sea, no ocupas mas, bajaras muchisimo la vida de la bateria de tu auto si no tienes una de gel, asi sea lo mas grande que tengas tu bateria si le metes los 800W que quieres, tendras que ir ahorrando para un banco de baterias.


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 24, 2008)

no se de donde sacas 800  porque el amplificador que quiero arma es de 500 y con dos serian 1000 pero una ves armado pienso comprarle capacitores y un par mas de bateris para que solo 1 quede para el carro y las otras 2 para el audio asi no voy a tener problemas de que luego este no prenda si tienes el link de la de 200 clase d pasate el link para poder revisarlo haber si me desanimo de la de 500


----------



## FBustos (Dic 25, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/ ahi hay uno clase D +-40V 200W


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Dic 25, 2008)

Me parece demasiado alto esa potencia que quieres creo que primero deberias mandar a reforzar la cabina de tu auto para que no se desarme con los graves, ademas con una fuente de +-40 no obtienes 500w a menos que el amplificador este en puente y cargado a 4 ohm, yo opino (mi opinion personal), que con 100w para un sonido en el auto es mas que suficiente asi no dañaras tus oidos tan rapido, a menos que los 500w los quieras para competencia, de todas formas consiguete una etapa de 500w normalita y le cambias la fuente lineal por una switching elevadora (lo mas complicado del asunto) y listo.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> 500 watts enun auto? Me parece demasiado, tu debes estar hablando de watts pmpo ya que 500 watts rms es lo que usa una discoteca promedio. Pero si asi quieres un amplificador de 500 watts rms pues haz el subio Luciperro y luego le fabricas una buena fuente de tension elevadora 12 CC a 220 AC



Mira... 500W en un auto es demasiado pero (si tenes las puertas cerradas) aunque en una discoteca es poco.  

Yo tengo dos potencias en la berlingo.. una Piramyd de 600RMS y Boss de 800RMS... no estan aprovechadas al mango porque los subs y demas son medios chicos... pero que se pueden poner mas de 1000 w-RMS- en un auto es cierto.  

http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=21238641#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513812#photos


----------



## aaronargos (Dic 26, 2008)

bueno 500w no es mucho porque ahi de mayores potencias pero cual es la diferencia ente una fuente conmutada y una lineal porque para ese amp de 500 se puede utilizar cualquier fuente con tal de que tenga los 80vdc que se requieren


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 26, 2008)

Dios proteja los oidos de los que van en ese auto.... 500W es muchisima potencia para un auto... dudo que esas potencias comerciales q acusan potencias fabulosas sean cierto....


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2008)

hay que usar la potencia con discrecion para no terminar sordo  
en cuanto a lo de la potencia es cierto que los fabricantes mienten (en los home theater es una burla!) pero en potencias de car audio la potencia RMS es algo muy cierto en la mayoria de los fabricantes conocidos. Los watts pmpo si que son un engaño... es un argumento de venta ops:


----------



## djpusse (Oct 16, 2010)

hola gente que tal tengo una consulta 

resulta que tengo una potencia de auto que creo que es de 800w la cuestion es que hace rato me la trajeron sin la carcasa o sea la placa sola para arreglarla la arregle y no vino mas a buscarla y hoy me puse a ver y tengo 2 tranfo uno es de +-35 y el otro de +-55

la potencia anda bien en 12v pero suponia que deberia ser mas eficiente ponerle un tranfo de +-35 en vez de hacerla andar con un tranfo de 12 y que la fuente de la misma eleve a lo que necesita

separe la etapa de potencia de la fuente y conecte el tranfo de +-35 y wooo tira muchisimo mas 

no me quede ahi y me intrigaba ponerle el de +-55 (total mas que un par de transistores no se iban a romper si la clababa) y resulto que tira mucho mas que con el de +-35

ahora mi pregunta es: hasta que voltage y cirriente se bancan estas etapas ?

Gracias


----------



## Manotas (Oct 18, 2010)

dentro de aun auto si se puede tener potencias de mas de 500 watts , la diferencia que las potencias de 1000 rms que dicen ser , si pueden ser reales por la impdancia que trabajan que son 1 ohm , 2 ohm 4 ohm , por lo general las potencias de discotek trabajan a 6 ohm y 4 ohm es lo mas comun , y tienen vetiladores traseros y pesan una enormidad , la gran diferencia de esas potencias con las clase D de automovil monoblock de 1 canal no tiene sonido que quero decir con eso que con esa potencia no vas a escuchar nada porque no tienen opciones de repruducir frecuencias mayores a 50 hz , entonces cabe destacar que una potencia de distoke produce todas las frecuencias es por eso que con 500 watts con frecuencias superiores a 300 hz es obvio que suena una cosa endemoniada en sonido , pero cuando se bajan a frecuencias de 50 hz , se guatean en el bajo y por ende se distorcionan entonces es muy distinto reproducir 500 rms con frecuencias de 300 hz a reproducir frecuencias de 30 HZ no es lo mismo , por eso algunos amplificadores dicen 50 rms en sonido audible ... y en bajos no tira mas de 10 rms 
en un auto lo que se pide mas que sonido audible es el bajo , las potencias por lo general de car audio se basan en wofers y practicamente el sonido audible se deja conectado tan solo con la radio de 50x4 los amplificadores son usados solo para el bajeao o los componentes , no para los parlantes como tal a noser que quieras llevar tus parlantes al limite a punto de quemarse ya que esos ovalados no soportan tantos rms con los de la radio basta y sobra ... saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> dentro de aun auto si se puede tener potencias de mas de 500 watts , la diferencia que las potencias de 1000 rms que dicen ser , si pueden ser reales por la impdancia que trabajan que son 1 ohm , 2 ohm 4 ohm , por lo general las potencias de discotek trabajan a 6 ohm y 4 ohm es lo mas comun , y tienen vetiladores traseros y pesan una enormidad , la gran diferencia de esas potencias con las clase D de automovil monoblock de 1 canal no tiene sonido que quero decir con eso que con esa potencia no vas a escuchar nada porque no tienen opciones de repruducir frecuencias mayores a 50 hz , entonces cabe destacar que una potencia de distoke produce todas las frecuencias es por eso que con 500 watts con frecuencias superiores a 300 hz es obvio que suena una cosa endemoniada en sonido , pero cuando se bajan a frecuencias de 50 hz , *se guatean en el bajo y por ende se distorcionan entonces es muy distinto reproducir 500 rms con frecuencias de 300 hz a reproducir frecuencias de 30 HZ no es lo mismo , por eso algunos amplificadores dicen 50 rms en sonido audible ... y en bajos no tira mas de 10 rms *
> en un auto lo que se pide mas que sonido audible es el bajo , las potencias por lo general de car audio se basan en wofers y practicamente el sonido audible se deja conectado tan solo con la radio de 50x4 los amplificadores son usados solo para el bajeao o los componentes , no para los parlantes como tal a noser que quieras llevar tus parlantes al limite a punto de quemarse ya que esos ovalados no soportan tantos rms con los de la radio basta y sobra ... saludos



Un amplificador cualquiera, en sus especificaciones puede desarrollar una determinada potencia en toda la banda de audiofrecuencia. Así que en un amplificador con una respuesta en frec. de 10Hz a 20kHz, la potencia va a ser la misma a 20Hz que a 1Khz o 15Khz. Salvo algunas variaciones típicas de los amplificadores propios o respecto a diferentes modelos.
Un amplificador profesional no se va a "guatear" por reproducir frec. menores de 30Hz. Lo que va a "guatear" seguro es el altavoz...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un amplificador cualquiera, en sus especificaciones puede desarrollar una determinada potencia en toda la banda de audiofrecuencia. Así que en un amplificador con una respuesta en frec. de 10Hz a 20kHz, la potencia va a ser la misma a 20Hz que a 1Khz o 15Khz. Salvo algunas variaciones típicas de los amplificadores propios o respecto a diferentes modelos.
> Un amplificador profesional no se va a "guatear" por reproducir frec. menores de 30Hz. Lo que va a "guatear" seguro es el altavoz...


 

Coincido totalmente con con Tacatomon, ninguna potencia es selectiva a la hora de reproducir las frecunecias, todas trabajan con el margen de frecuencias audibles, mas alla que se le limiten las frecuncias que reproduce, siguen entregando toda su potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

Solo hay una que otra excepción con algunos amplificadores de aplicaciones especiales, como en los usados para alimentar subwoofers y que solo operan en una banda menor a 200Hz, modificación misma del propio diseño en sí.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Solo hay una que otra excepción con algunos amplificadores de aplicaciones especiales, como en los usados para alimentar subwoofers y que solo operan en una banda menor a 200Hz, modificación misma del propio diseño en sí.


 

Una duda, esos amplis no funcionan con un filtro en la entrada (crossovers) ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

Si, agregan filtros a la entrada del amplificador que restringen la banda de frecuencia a la deseada dentro del rango de aplicación, en este caso Subwoofers.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si, agregan filtros a la entrada del amplificador que restringen la banda de frecuencia a la deseada dentro del rango de aplicación, en este caso Subwoofers.


 
Agregando a esto, la mayoria de las potencias para autos tienen unos filtros activos, seleccionables, tanto para LOW, FULL RANGE, y HIGH, sera a esto que se referia Manotas? , ya que al trabajar con frecuncias mas bajas, el consumo es mayor, y por ende los amplificadores tienen mas facilidad a distorcionar que trabajando a frecuncias mas elevadas! donde el consumo es menor y el circuito trabaja mas holgado, sumando a esto la no linealidad de nuestros oidos.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

Aún así el amplificador debe estar dimensionado para el rango de frecuencias que desee reproducir, Si no es así, en las especificaciones de Potencia Vs Frec. se debería detallar en que rango de frec. se obtiene su mayor salida de potencia y viceversa.

Saludos!


----------



## djpusse (Oct 25, 2010)

hola gente no se si esto es para este post pero tengo un problema con una potencia Soun Barrier AKX-1201 esa de 6 canales

resulta que tiene un transistor por cada canal (D1302) la base de los 6 esta a masa, el colector a la entrada de audio de cada canal y el emisor de los 6 va hacia la fuente 

la cosa es que cuando corto la conexion de los 6 emisores que va a la fuente los 6 canales andan lo mas bien 

creo que es una proteccion para que cuando algo anda mal le corte la entrada a los canales pero ahora no tiene problemas ya medi todo esta todo ok y no se que hacerle (estoy pensando en dejarlo desconectado)

agradeceria que me ayudaran Gracias


----------



## wattalex (Dic 22, 2010)

jajajajaja 500w y  mas se puede poner en cualquier auto lo  digo  por que yo  me dedico  a  la instalacion de ese tipo de sistemas  y pues la verdad los amplis  entre mas caros  dan  mas potencia  entre los mejores estan los hiponics  son clase d  un modelo  que tengo  es de 1800w  a 1 ohm  medi el  voltage que genera  en  la  fuente y  avienta 180v   90 y 90  el  calibre  de cable de corriente es calibre 0 y el  fabricante  rrecomienda  un fusible de 300a para proteccion  ese ampli lo  he probado  con un par de bocinas yamaha  la bateria es una optima de tapa amarrilla que es de 1800a  por eso  digo  que si  es posible tener esa potencia en un auto

componentes


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 26, 2010)

wattalex dijo:


> jajajajaja 500w y  mas se puede poner en cualquier auto lo  digo  por que yo  me dedico  a  la instalacion de ese tipo de sistemas  y pues la verdad los amplis  entre mas caros  dan  mas potencia  entre los mejores estan los hiponics  son clase d  un modelo  que tengo  es de 1800w  a 1 ohm  medi el  voltage que genera  en  la  fuente y  avienta 180v   90 y 90  el  calibre  de cable de corriente es calibre 0 y el  fabricante  rrecomienda  un fusible de 300a para proteccion  ese ampli lo  he probado  con un par de bocinas yamaha  la bateria es una optima de tapa amarrilla que es de 1800a  por eso  digo  que si  es posible tener esa potencia en un auto




Todos esos valores son reales? creo que se va de sentido tener esas potencias dentro de un coche, si el fusible es de 300A, que dimension terndria que tener el cable que alimenta ese circuito?

Croe que seria por demas de dolorosos estar dentro del coche.


----------



## wattalex (Dic 31, 2010)

de ser doloroso  si  lo es pero  eso  nadamas  es para competencias de pesion sonora dentro del auto  yyyyyyyy el  calibre del cable es 0 hay modelos que traen  4 terminales para cablecalibre 0  2 para positivo y 2 para negativo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola amigos, el problema conmigo es que no encuentro el amplificador de 500w MS que se dice publico lusiperro
Si me digerna bien en que # de mensaje esta del link que ya dejo aaronargos en el mensaje #8 (porque yo creo que si es ete post no???)
Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2011)

Sí, el ampli es el del link del post #8.

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 2, 2011)

Yo la verdad no creo ni ahi que las potencias comerciales para auto entregen la potencia que indican, en mi caso, tengo un equipito Aiwa NSX-T9 que tira unos 370W RMS en los bajos, y la verdad que tira masomenos lo mismo que la potencia Kicker de 1500W RMS que tiene mi primo en el auto, y estamos hablando de una diferencia de 1500 - 370 = 1130W, en donde quedan estos Watts???


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Yo la verdad no creo ni ahi que las potencias comerciales para auto entregen la potencia que indican, en mi caso, tengo un equipito Aiwa NSX-T9 que tira unos 370W RMS en los bajos, y la verdad que tira masomenos lo mismo que la potencia Kicker de 1500W RMS que tiene mi primo en el auto, y estamos hablando de una diferencia de 1500 - 370 = 1130W, en donde quedan estos Watts???



No encontré el manual del NSX-T9 pero casi seguro que no pasa los 100W la fuente.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 3, 2011)

mas a mi favor entonces, la diferencia de potencias se incrementa y se escuchan iguales, entonces, donde queda toda esa diferencia de potencia. la potencia de mi equipo la saque de la etiqueta, te paso una foto adjunta para que lo veas, pero seguimos en la misma, sera real??? El equipo ta bastante bueno aunque no es muy nuevo, incluso el ampli es transistorizado y no un STK u otro integrado.

Y con un poco mas de definicion...
Lo que si no veo que diga que tipo de wats son, no dice RMS, solo 370W.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 3, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Y con un poco mas de definicion...
> Lo que si no veo que diga que tipo de wats son, no dice RMS, solo 370W.


 
Dice entregar 370W para el sub mas 80W max RMS.

Ahora.......nos podrias pasar una foto de la etiqueta posterior del equipo donde figure el consumo en vatios que este tiene?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 4, 2011)

pipa09, sos un grande! jejeje. Ni me habia fijado.
Consume 250W, por lo cual nunca puede tirar 370W. Ahora la pregunta es la misma, porque suena igual que un ampli para auto que dice que tira unos 1500W RMS?
En cuanto pueda te adjunto la foto.

Y aca la foto...


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 4, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> pipa09, sos un grande! jejeje. Ni me habia fijado.
> Consume 250W, por lo cual nunca puede tirar 370W. *Ahora la pregunta es la misma, porque suena igual que un ampli para auto que dice que tira unos 1500W RMS*?
> En cuanto pueda te adjunto la foto.


 
La respuesta? Sencilla, porque el ampli que tiene es similar en potencia que el que posee tu equipo de sonido!

Los 1500W son tan reales como la suma de 370W+80W que dice tu equipo .


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 4, 2011)

Eso pensaba, ja. Pero este ampli es un Kicker, le salio algo asi como U$S1800, e incluso trae un certificado con fecha y todo donde indica que se le realizo una prueba y alcanzo a los 1625W RMS.
Como puede ser eso?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> ...le salio algo asi como U$S1800...


Tratá de que no se note que te reís cuando veas a tu amigo. Si se notara no sería muy amable.


kikoaaf dijo:


> ...e incluso trae un certificado con fecha y todo donde *indica que se le realizo una prueba y alcanzo a los 1625W RMS.*
> *Como puede ser eso?*


¿Hace falta responder eso?
Yo también te doy un papel donde dice que el Aiwa alcanzó una potencia de 35GW y no más porque la central atómica desde la que se alimenta se apagó.

Para que una medición sea aceptable, debe tener detallado cómo se hizo, qué se le conectó, cómo se midió, qué se midió... y varias cosas más.
Un papel que diga "Alcanzó 1600W" es poco menos que inútil.

Por otro lado, si el aparato consume 250W...

Digamos que 10W se los comerá en iluminación y sistemas varios (por lo menos), ya nos quedan 240W.
Un ampli como el que tiene eso adentro tiene una eficiencia del 60% (más o menos) con lo que la potencia disponible será de unos 140W o menos...
Y suena igual que el carísimo que compró tu amigo con certificado de estafa...

¿No se les habrá ido un cero de más a los del Kicker? (en la potencia y en el precio)

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 4, 2011)

mmmm... ta bueno lo de los certificados, le da una seriedad barbara!!! jaja, incluso yo dude!
El equipo ni me quema lo que diga, para escucharlo en un cuarto de 3 x 3 que es donde lo tengo esta de lujo. Que cosa barbara lo del Kicker, cuando vea a mi primo va a ser dificil aguantarme y no decirle nada! jajaja. Nunca pense que fueran tan asi, voy a tratar de ver si puedo sacarle una fotito al certificado y ver algunos detalles de lo que éste especifica.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 4, 2011)

La Kicker, que modelo es???

en este video parece que tira mucho mas que 200w rms.............mmmmmmmmmm...............






una de dos, o no suena igual, o algo le paso a la Kicker de tu primo


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2011)

ibdali dijo:


> en este video parece que tira mucho mas que 200w rms...


Para nada. Eso no parece ser una potencia descomunal.
Con el correr de los años se ha perdido de vista algo bastante importante: ¿Qué cuernos es 1W?

A ver si por el lado de los HP se entiende: 1HP es la potencia necesaria para levantar 75kg a 1m de altura en 1s. Eso es equivalente (redondeando) a 750W.
200W es casi la tercera parte de eso. ¿Te parece poco?.

El que no sabe lo que son los Watt ni comprende cabalmente lo que es la potencia, cree en las descaradas mentiras de muchos fabricantes, que hablan de a miles y miles cuando en realidad son decenas y decenas.


ibdali dijo:


> una de dos, o no suena igual, o algo le paso a la Kicker de tu primo


Estimo que sí suena igual y que la Kicker no anda mal.
Otra cosa que tenés que tener en cuenta (pero que en car audio parecería no existir) es la sensibilidad de los parlantes que usás. Los que van en los autos tienen características en general MUY malas.

En definitiva, si querés asegurar la potencia que da un aparato de estos no te queda otra que medirla vos mismo porque los fabricantes mienten como pocos. Y si querés SPL, nunca, nunca, nunca tenés que usar parlantes "pintones", porque casi siempre son una bazofia linda.


Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 5, 2011)

EL woofer que tiene conectado es el de la imagen que adjunto, es de 18", y le salio una buena plata tambien, creo que algo de U$S600. Lo otro que tiene conectado son 2 6x9 Kenwood con una potencia de 450 o 650W, no recuerdo bien, y los parlantes de las puertas a la radio directamente.
El tema es que, 1500W en un auto? mmmm.....
Calculen todo lo que tiene, cuanto consume? Yo mismo lo vi con el audio a todo volumen por mas de 20 min y luego le dio arranque al auto y arranco lo mas bien, con una bateria de 110A. No les dan las cuentas????


----------



## ibdali (Ene 5, 2011)

A ver, se lo que es la potencia rms, se diseñar amplificadores, por lo que no hace falta que me aclaren lo que es 1W rms.:enfadado:

A lo que voy yo, ese amplificador dice 1500w rms con una carga de 2 ohm y un THD del 1.5%. Y trabaja  con un rango de frecuencia de 25 a 200 hz. 

Y........ veamos, es verdad que con 1500w rms  la distorsión es algo elevada, ademas no aclara cual fue la frecuencia de prueba que da esta medida. Teniendo en cuenta el rango de frecuencia que reproduce, la distorsión a máxima potencia, podemos suponer que a 1500w rms no va a llegar en condiciones normales de funcionamiento.

Ahora, ustedes sostienen que *un equipo que consume 250w, de clase A/B, donde no toda esa potencia es la que se entrega al sub-woofer, y que como mucho la potencia del sub será de 150w rms*

Dicen "suena igual" que el  Kicker. Seguramente el Kicker no llega a 1500w rms, pero seguramente esta lejos, pero muy lejos de 150w rms. Por mayor mentira en cuanto a la potencia que indica ese sub-woofer, estamos seguros que para moverlo "bien" se necesita algo mas que 150w rms.

Tengamos en cuenta que hablamos de un amplificador clase D, por lo que es totalmente posible lograr ese tipo de potencias.

No sostengo que sea 1500 rms, pero seguramente mas de 600w rms(a 2ohm) entrega.

kicker tiene una versión de 150w rms, pero ustedes seguro me dirán *"no"*, eso mas de 15w rms no entrega, entonces con el de 150w rms solo puedo conectar como mucho un parlante de 6*9, pero que raro, mueve un woofer de 100w rms muy bien.

Entonces que diferencia tendría el de 150w con el de 1500w????

Vamos......los valores de potencia que indican estos amplificadores son bajo ciertas condiciones, y solo un ingenuo puede pensar que van a ser 100% reales, hay que leer la letra chica.

Pero otra cosa es sostener que este amplificador entrega 10 veces menos de la potencia que indica. Seguramente los ingenieros de kicker, no tienen los conocimientos suficientes para hacer este tipo de desarrollo, por favor.......................

Es totalmente posible que el amplificador entregue dicha potencia, seguramente no lo hace, ya que el mercado obliga a "mentir" en este tipo de cuestiones. Quien verdaderamente tiene conocimiento en estos temas, sabrá que tengo razón, quien quiera creer que puede "callar" a ingenieros de la talla de kicker, lo felicito. 

Se que a muchos le molesta este tipo de comentarios,  no quiero entrar en discusiones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2011)

ibdali dijo:


> A ver, se lo que es la potencia rms, se diseñar amplificadores, por lo que no hace falta que me aclaren lo que es 1W rms.:enfadado:





ibdali dijo:


> kicker tiene una versión de 150w rms, pero ustedes seguro me dirán *"no"*, *eso mas de 15w rms no entrega, entonces con el de 150w rms solo puedo conectar como mucho un parlante de 6*9, pero que raro, mueve un woofer de 100w rms muy bien.*



  
Yo muevo un woofer de 100 Wrms con una pila de linterna...Y? La pila tiene 1.5kW  
El movimiento de un parlante *NO DA LA MEDIDA DE NADA*, Ok?


----------



## ibdali (Ene 5, 2011)

por supuesto que no da la medida de nada, pero con 15w no le haces nada a un woofer de 100w rms.

no justifico la potencia que dice por el movimiento del parlante, ni mucho menos, es solo un ejemplo.


me parece que subestiman la capacidad de marcas del estilo de kicker.


----------



## wattalex (Ene 5, 2011)

muy vien dicho ibdali  hay mucha jente que  no  cree que existan amplificadores  tan potentes para auto claro  que hay de modelos a modelos  y de marcas  ni se diga hay  un monton pero  claro  que los modelos mas caros  son los mas potentes yo  no  soy  ingeniero  pero se distingui entre un amplificador que realmente es potente  y  una baratija  de esas que  encuentas  en cualquier puesto de la calle.

http://www.dcaudio.es/amplificador-1-canal-xx-maximus-p-882.html

otro de los potentes


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2011)




----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2011)

ibdali dijo:


> por supuesto que no da la medida de nada, pero con   15w no le haces nada a un woofer de 100w rms.


Si saturás lo suficiente la señal, apuesto a que lo quemás sin mucho   esfuerzo...


ibdali dijo:


> no justifico la potencia que dice por el movimiento  del parlante, ni  mucho menos, es solo un ejemplo.


Lamentablemente usaste un ejemplo desafortunado y no se había entendido  bien el  punto. Sugerencia: Evitá ese ejemplo en un foro técnico (entre  DJs eso de "mover" parlantes es  muy popular, pero acá no va a tener  buena recepción).

------------

Por lo demás, creo que seguimos sin entendernos.
No pretendo ni pretendí significar nada extra con lo que son los Watt, sólo aclarar de lo que estamos hablando. En general, gracias a las mentiras de "ingenieros de la talla de Kicker" (o las mentiras de los de Marketing de Kicker) y demás similares, la gente en general no tiene ni remotamente la noción de lo que es la potencia.

Todo viene de a miles. De golpe y porrazo 1kW es lo que hace falta para empezar a hablar de lo que sea. Ahora... Si la cosa pasa por marcas, vamos con las marcas.

Veamos qué dice Crown al recomendar potencias para sonorización:


> Folk music at a small outdoor festival (50 feet from speaker to  audience): 250 W
> Pop or jazz music in a medium-size auditorium. club or house of  worship with 150 to 250 seats: 250 to 750 W
> Pop or jazz music in a 2000-seat concert hall: 400 to 1,200 W
> Rock music in a medium-size auditorium, club or house of  worship with 150 to 250 seats: At least 1,500 W
> ...


Fuente: http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/amp_info/how_much_power.htm

Eso quiere decir que con ese amplificador nada más y asumiendo que entrega "sólo" 600W, podemos sonorizar un concierto de jazz en una sala con 2000 asientos o un recital de Madonna para unas 200 personas. No me lo creo.




ibdali dijo:


> me parece que subestiman la capacidad de marcas del estilo de  kicker.


Me parece que subestimás el poder del marketing de Kicker (y muchas más).

Si en un boliche cualquiera te ponés a 1m de un bafle medio pelo por el que sale un amplificador de 200W, te duelen los oídos, te aturdís y apenas si podés hacer algo más que alejarte. Con 200W.
Si a eso le sumamos un espacio de unos pocos litros (el habitáculo del auto), el resultado no hace más que empeorar para nosotros. Con 600W el resultado es intolerable adentro de un auto y con algunos miles, ni te cuento. Ok, asumamos que los parlantes usados en el auto son una basura (suele pasar) en términos de eficiencia, pero así y todo se vuelve insoportable en un recinto tan chico.

Por donde lo analices, es una locura esa potencia.
No niego que se pueden obtener números decentes en un ampli de car audio, pero de ahí a los kW de moda hay una enorme distancia.

Saludos


----------



## wattalex (Ene 5, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm otra cosa  puede ser que el  bafle del sub esta mal diseñado por eso  es que te parese que suena igual que tu aiwa.un  sub de 18 pulgadas nesesita

muchos litros de aire  adentro del bafle

163.1 litros aparte de eso el tubo de entonacion debe de estar vien calculado


----------



## matijuarez (Ene 5, 2011)

me parece que marcas al estilo de kicker subestiman el poder de pensamiento de las personas que los comprar.Personalmente arme un aplificador de 70W y encerio que al meterlo en un auto ya es mucho mas que suficiente,me imagino lo que serian 200 W en un habitáculo tan chico.No entiendo porque compran woofers tan lindos si terminan sonando horrible comparado con uno común a menos precio..


----------



## ibdali (Ene 6, 2011)

a ver si se entiende, no justifico los kw rms que dicen tener esos amplificadores, pero ustedes dicen que no tiene ni 150w rms.

Vuelvo a reiterar, se lo que es 200w rms, "Cacho", esa comparación con los de un boliche, no es justa, el del boliche reproduce toda la banda de audio y eso si "aturde", en cambio el de car audio solo reproduce hasta 200hz, eso no aturde. Para el oído humano no es lo mismo 200hz que 1khz.

Como dice "wattalex", el kicker, puede "sonar"  como el aiwa si el woofer tiene una pésima caja mal calculada.

Ademas, otra cosa, ese Kicker tiene un fusible de 100 amperes, y la máxima potencia dice tenerla con una tensión de alimentación de 14.4V. Eso nos da algo de 1440W de consumo, con una eficiencia de 95% nos queda algo de 1368 W rms, y esa eficiencia es totalmente posible en un clase D y mas aún..........

Son 1368w rms, suponiendo que este trabajando al límite, como no es así,  dejemos en 1200w rms, con un THD del 1.5%, entonces podemos decir que lo hacemos trabajar a 1000w rms con un THD aceptable. 

Y.............no son 1500w rms, pero estamos hablando de 1000w rms!!!, lo que queda muy lejos de los 150w que están hablando.

Por otro lado, hablamos de un equipo de $1800 dolares!!!!, de una marca reconocida por su calidad e innovación.

Esa potencia es una locura, si, pero no por eso vamos a decir que es mentira, es totalmente posible y verdad en un equipo como el que nombramos.

PD: me equivoqué, el fusible no es de 100 amperes es de 150 amperes!!!!!!, lo que hace suponer que llega a los 1500w rms.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 6, 2011)

ibdali dijo:


> a ver si se entiende, no justifico los kw rms que dicen tener esos amplificadores, pero ustedes dicen que no tiene ni 150w rms.
> 
> Vuelvo a reiterar, se lo que es 200w rms, "Cacho", esa comparación con los de un boliche, no es justa, el del boliche reproduce toda la banda de audio y eso si "aturde", en cambio el de car audio solo reproduce hasta 200hz, eso no aturde. Para el oído humano no es lo mismo 200hz que 1khz.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo Ibdali, lo de "150" y "200" W de salida quizás solo fue un decir por parte de los compañeros, no estaban hablando en serio. De antemano sabemos que un fusible puede darnos idea de cuanta potencia puede necesitar un amplificador antes de una falla. Ahora bien, es muy común entre los comerciantes hablar de números inflados en sus potencias... Desconozco si Kicker "Arregle" los números a su conveniencia. He visto como son esos amplificadores por dentro y tienen una calidad de construcción envidiable. Ahora ¿Como sacarnos de la duda? Que algún buen samaritano consiga un amplificador y se la rife y postee los resultados. Discutiendo acá no logramos *Nada*. 

Vamos, Tranquilos. 

Saludos!


----------



## ibdali (Ene 6, 2011)

Todo bien "Tacatomon", no hay problema. 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo lo que se inflan los números de este tipo de equipos, pero tampoco se puede exagerar de tal manera..........

Es buena idea, si alguien tiene un ampli de marca de una potencia grande, podría medir por lo menos la excursión de salida y nos sacamos las dudas.

Yo por mi lado tengo uno que dice 150w rms, de los baratos, y lo he medido y entrega algo de 100w rms o un poco mas a 1khz.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 6, 2011)

ibdali dijo:
Vuelvo a reiterar, se lo que es 200w rms, "Cacho", *esa comparación con los de un boliche, no es justa, el del boliche reproduce toda la banda de audio y eso si "aturde", en cambio el de car audio solo reproduce hasta 200hz, eso no aturde*. Para el oído humano no es lo mismo 200hz que 1khz.

Quiza es por eso que parece tirar lo mismo, lo que si tira y bastante es aire!!! jejeje. Pero al oido no parece tener tanta potencia, la comparacion la hice a oido, no utilize ningun instrumento, y como dije antes, a oido, las potencias parecen ser iguales. Estuve pensando bastante en eso, y hay varios factores que pueden estar influyendo. Las dimensiones de las cajas, la habitacion donde esta el equipo, el auto esta al aire libre ya que cuando enciende el sub normalmente abre la balija, eso creo que puede influir tambien, bueno, no se, solo comento que a oido parece tirar lo mismo. Pero, eso si, no dejo de pensar que no creo que de esa potencia que indica, es mas, 1500W RMS ni me los puedo imaginar!

Bueno, lamentablemente debo retractarme, hable directamente con mi primo y el maldito h de p lo tiene limitado con un pote a la entrada, esta a un 30% maso. Hay que saber perder, y ese es mi caso muchachos. No creo que tire unos 1500 pero si tira bastante, le camina por encima al aiwa seguro, aparte el lugar en el que esta??? me gustaria meterlo adentro de un garage o algo asi a ver que pasa, bueno, sin mas, me depido. 
Saludos.


----------



## wattalex (Ene 7, 2011)

ibdali  yo  tengo  un amplificador  es de la marca hifonics el  modelo  es brutus1800d aunque hay personas en este foro que salen con su  "no de nuevo  no" nose si  lo  hacen por molestar o  que? pero  pues yo  no  tengo  la culpa que no conoscan ese tipo  de productos.  y ablo en  especial  de esa marca por que es una de las que he visto que  en  verdad si  son  potentes son  caras,pesadas,estorbosas pero en desenpeño  son buenas  la cosa  es que nose como  hacer las mediciones para poder llegar ala verdad de lo  que  genera de potencia.  ¿podrias decirme como  hacer las mediciones ? los datos que tengo   son que por dentro  la fuente genera 90v mas 90v  el  fabricante rrecomienda un fusible de 300a que  por cierto ya lo  abia dicho  y por ahi  alguien  se burlo  y dijo " que no tenia sentido esas sifras"    el  ampli no  trae el  fusible integrado hay que ponerlo externo el  calibre del cable  que pide es calibre 0 para alimentacion y  cal. 8 para los subwofers , su  maxima potencia la da a 1ohm.  en  la etapa de amplificasion trae 16 mosfets no  me acuerdo el  numero y en  la fuente trae 8 pero  mucho  muy grandes  en  tamaño en comparacion de los otros  y tambien trae 2 transformadores toroidales  mañana pongo  fotos y si  me  asesoran como  hacer las mediciones  pongo  un  video   de cuando  las rrealice y de paso mido  otro  clase ab ese segun es de 1000w la verdad suena menos que el  clase d pero  bueno en  las pruebas se vera la verdad.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 7, 2011)

"wattalex", en el foro hay algunos post que te indican como medir la potencia de salida del amplificador.

Respecto al brutus1800d, con la tensión que indicas y con una carga de 1ohm, tranquilamente podría llegar a la potencia que indica, hasta si fuese clase A/B podría llegar, y mas aún. Por el fusible también podríamos decir que llega a esa potencia, es mas, estaría sobredimensionado. 

Ahora si quieres medir la potencia de salida, deberías medir la excursión de salida del amplificador, esto idealmente se hace  inyectando una señal sinusoidal de 1khz y con la carga de 1ohm( en este caso), que no debería ser un parlante, pero bueno, para una medición estimativa esta bien.

Si el amplificador tiene un filtro pasa-bajos a la entrada(Crossover), no puedes inyectar una señal de 1khz, porque las filtrará, por ello deberías introducir una onda que este dentro del rango de frecuencias de reproducción del amplificador.

Entonces, en la entrada colocarías la señal sinusoidal, con el volumen al mínimo(gain), y la carga conectada, debes medir en la salida del amplificador la excursión de salida, para ello es necesario un osciloscopio. En un canal del osciloscopio mides la señal que estas inyectando, y en otro la señal de salida, deberías ir aumentado el volumen(gain), hasta que notes que la señal de salida comienza a distorsionarse, en este punto debes medir la tensión de salida.

Esa tensión es la que te indicará la potencia que aproximadamente tiene el amplificador,  puedes usar esta formula:

P=(V^2)/2*RL

Rl es la carga, osea 1 ohm.

Es decir si fuera una carga de 4 ohm y midieras una tensión máxima de +40v, la tensión mínima es igual pero opuesta, es decir será de -40v, entonces la potencia sería de:

P=(40^2)/(2*4)=200w rms


Como dije, no es la forma "correcta" de medir la potencia, pero en general da un resultado bastante aproximado.


----------



## wattalex (Ene 7, 2011)

a vien  gracias ibdali voy  a pedir prestado un osiloscopio   ago las mediciones  y pongo  el  video.

las fotos del  brutus


----------



## ibdali (Ene 8, 2011)

je, je!!, tiene muy bien puesto el nombre "brutus".

Bueno, va a ser interesante ver los resultados, de una vez nos sacaremos la dudas.


Che, wattalex, debes tener algo de cuidado con la ortografía.

Saludos.


----------



## Calazan (Mar 10, 2011)

me podra regalar unos planos de 12v a 10000 o500 watios te lo estare agradecindo mucho gracias

no tengo mucho conocimiento como buscar en las pagina por que lo que consigo son fotografia de amplificadores por favor nesecitos son planos de 500 y1000 watios yo quiero armarlo yo gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2011)

Acá te paso uno, solo que no son gratis...

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod..._id=105&item_id=117364&locale=en_US&p_status=


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 10, 2011)

Y bueno, volviendo un poco al tema, a que no saben a quien me trajeron para arreglar? Jeje, sip, a la Kicker 1500.1, a la misma le volaron 9 de los 12 IRF 3205 que lleva en la fuente, ahora, esto sucedio utilizando la potencia a un 30% de su potencia maxima, no me puedo explicar como una potencia nueva puede fallar asi, aparte no es nada barata y estaba siendo utilizada con la impedancia correcta (2 ohm). A ver si me ayudan, en principio pienso cambiar los 12 IRF 3205 y unos TIP 41 y 42 que estan al lado. Luego deberia testear la etapa de salida para detectar algun MOSFET de potencia en corto y luego.... no se, los drivers quiza? escucho opiniones!

Saludos.


----------



## ibdali (Abr 11, 2011)

"kikoaaf", este post no es el mas apropiado para tratar de un arreglo, fíjate en este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-auto-52794/


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 11, 2011)

muchas gracias amigo ibdali.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2011)

Como te dice Ibdali, pasá por Reparaciones más que por acá...
Y no tener ese coso a mano para probarlo. Apuesto a que da muuuuucho menos que 1500W  (avisá en qué hilo lo ponés y qué equipo tenés para hacerle pruebas)

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola cacho, te paso el link donde quedo posteado:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/481691/ _Con respecto al euipo que poseo para probarlo, la verdad no tengo nada! je. Pero de alguna manera me las voy a arreglar, de ultima la llevo al instituto donde estudio y ahi probamos (si es que me permiten).
La potencia la verdad que tiraba bastante lindo, 1500W me parece una anormalidad pero bueno, es lo que dice.

Saludos


----------

